# Sirius Update today?



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Did anyone else get an update today on their radio?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Nope. Not here on my Stiletto 100.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

tvjay said:


> Did anyone else get an update today on their radio?


what kind of update?


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Well last week when it did an update it just said updating, today when it updated it said channels updating. Just thought it was funny that I have had a lot of updates recently and with the whole merger thing.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Info:


> Sirius started to broadcast an over-the-air update for our tuners last Wednesday. It gets downloaded into your tuner in two parts and may take hours, days or weeks fro it to get the full set of files. You should notice no disruption of service- frankly, from my experience, you will notice nothing while the files are being downloaded from our satellites. However, once the first file has downloaded, the next power on cycle you will notice that the Sirius tuner will seem unresponsive for the first 30~45 seconds while it is actually performing the update after that audio will be returned and everything will work as normal. (ideally the radio would display 'FW UPDATING" message, but the GM radios do not have that capability. The next update will start to download after that and again can take several hours, days or weeks depending on driving habits. Once the update is complete the next power cycle of the radio will have some odd behavior- first you will notice that the same issue as the first update- no audio and no control of the system for 30~45 seconds. After that stage, the radio will automatically tune to Channel 0, then you will see the SIRIUS UPDATING message wile the update recaptures all the channel information. After that, the radio should re-tune to Channel 184 and you should see the following message on your display SIRIUS in the artist field and 00180006 in the title field for a few seconds. This confirms the update is completed


It has nothing whatsoever to do with the merger.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep I saw that message and than noticed that I had lost all my presets! Also, where did you get that from?


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry, can't say due to NDA.


tvjay said:


> Yep I saw that message and than noticed that I had lost all my presets! Also, where did you get that from?


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

not only that, but what GM cars have sirius??


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

dtrell said:


> not only that, but what GM cars have sirius??


GM cars with this....
http://www.tss-radio.com/sirius-connect-sirgm1-p-228.html


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

None .... from the factory. Sirius does sell the SIRGM-1 direct replacement for the GM XM box. 


dtrell said:


> not only that, but what GM cars have sirius??


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

tvjay said:


> Yep I saw that message and than noticed that I had lost all my presets! Also, where did you get that from?


i lost all my presets as well


----------

